
Warren Buffett Offers $1 Billion for Perfect March Madness Bracket - rpledge
http://extramustard.si.com/2014/01/21/warren-buffett-march-madness/
======
at-fates-hands
Probably because the odds are only 9 Quintillion to 1. Yes, that's a 9 with 18
zero's on the end of it.

By contrast, the odds of hitting the Mega Millions jackpot is around 175
million to 1.

~~~
dagw
Those are the odds assuming you fill in the bracket by flipping a coin. You
can substantially improve those odds by using data like seeding, historical
win percentages and similar basketball knowledge.

According to
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB114304314046605235](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB114304314046605235)
a skilled statistician knowledgable about college basketball could get odds as
low as 1 in 772 billion.

~~~
te_platt
So you're saying there's still a chance!

